# Finishing drawers?



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

I am building a wooded legal size file cabinet and am wondering about finishing the drawers. I don't think I will in this build, but I have an entertainment center coming up with two drawers and not sure if I should finish those or not. Most are made of 1/2 in ply birch or oak and edge banded the seen edges.

Does anyone finish your drawers with any sealers or anything else and on what type of projects would you seal or completely finish the drawers with multiple coats of a finish?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This topic comes up periodically and basically you will get an even split on whether to finish the drawers or not. I prefer to stain and finish all surfaces including the drawers. I will usually just use whatever topcoat I am using for the visible surfaces to finish out the drawers.

But an equal number of members do not put any finish on their drawers for a variety of valid reasons. So I guess it really comes down to a personal decision as to whether to finish them or not and to what level they are finished. There are pieces of antique furniture that were built without finishing the drawers that have withstood the test of time but I just prefer the integrated look that finishing the drawers gives to the project. It is a little more work, but then I am a glutton for punishment who happens to enjoy the finishing process.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I think following the idea that its not seen so don't spend time finishing it is kind of a lazy approach to working. If thats the plan then why finish the backs of doors or the underside of any overhangs, or even sand them for that matter. If nothing else wipe on some oil or something. The only time I would even consider not finishing a drawers interior is if it were cedar or some other wood which benefited from staying raw.


----------



## G_Bishop (Jan 21, 2010)

When It comes to drawers, I don't necessarily stain them but I do spray a couple coats of poly on them or rub an oil finish on them.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a house full of real antique furniture and none of my pieces have fully finished drawers.
I've done furniture restoration and repair for more than 40 years and it's the same story.
Occasionally I'll see a piece that has minimal finish on the inside of drawers, such as a little stain and shellac.

I generally use a little shellac to seal the unseen parts of any drawers that I make.
If I color the wood, I use a water-based dye not an oil-based stain.

Avoid multiple coats of finish, especially oil-based products.
It could make the drawers stick and the smell will linger for a long time.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've done it all three ways. Gotta agree with Randy about the smells. Shellac is your friend.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I finish my drawers the same as the cabinet itself. Two coats of poly and apply wax with 000 steel wool. I also keep my drawers natural even if the cabinet is stained. Thanks for asking.

God Bless
tom


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I agree with Tom, I always finish my drawers. I don't stain them anymore (I used to) because I feel they look better longer with a natural finish, espescially in kitchen cabinets where utensils will scratch stain. I generally finish with lacquer, so it's not hard to spray inside the drawers. The smell doesn't last too long either.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks all, will probably go with a couple of coats of shellac just to seal them. This is a copy of a cabinet the guy already has and he wanted a replica, that one didn't have finished drawers. I have usually cut drawer sides to depth and then finished them and the bottoms with 3 coats of poly then cut to size and and add groove for bottom and assembled them, seems easier than to finish assembled drawer. The smell does linger for a while, so will probably try something new.


----------



## rareddy (Jan 31, 2009)

I think it depends on what finish you're putting on it. I've finished the insides of drawers before with Tung Oil, and the stink has lasted for 4 years because there's no air circulation around it.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I have finished all of my drawers to date, but it is a personal preference and I am aware that many drawers are not finished.

I would not put a film finish on sliding parts. That would be if the drawer had rabbets on the side that slid on rails, it should not have a film finish that may be caused to peel off. An oil and wax finish would better.

I use pre-catalyzed and post-catalyzed lacquers and varnishes and a lingering odor has not been a problem.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Some women can smell a mouse fluctuate next door, so I would be concerned about the smell of the finish in dresser drawers impregnating their clothes. Just because you can't smell it, doesn't mean others can't.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

This is for a two drawer hanging file cabinet with heavy duty ball bearing slides. Haven't used lacquers before but sounds like a good option.


----------

